# WLAN erweitern



## goli40 (2. Januar 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe einen drahtlosen Belkin-Router *F5D6230-3 *im Einsatz, der per Kabel an einen PC und drahtlos an einen weiteren in meinen Kellerräumen angeschlossen ist.

Ich möchte mein Netzwerk nun um 2 weitere PC’s im Obergeschoss erweitern. Dabei möchte ich nicht nur einen gemeinsamen Internetanschluss nutzen, sondern auch auf Dateien des jeweils anderen PC’s und auf einen gemeinsamen Drucker zugreifen können. Die Funkübertragung muss für das Obergeschoss verstärkt werden. 

Wer kann mir helfen, in dem er mir folgende Fragen beantwortet:

- macht es Sinn den bestehenden WLAN-Router gegen einen des neuen Standards 802.11g auszutauschen?

- Welchen Repeater sollte ich zur Verstärkung verwenden?

- Welche Konfiguration ist grundsätzlich zu empfehlen?

Danke für Eure Unterstützung

Gruß,
Goli


----------



## Sinac (3. Januar 2005)

Also G Standard hat keine größere Reichweite als B, ist nur schneller. Also als "Repeater" nimmst du am besten einen 2. AP und richtest dir Roaming ein.

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## goli40 (3. Januar 2005)

Danke für Deine Unterstützung
!


----------



## goli40 (3. Januar 2005)

Kann man eigentlich mehrere AP's hintereinander schalten - falls einer nicht ausreicht?


----------



## Sinac (3. Januar 2005)

Ja, wenn die APs Roaming unterstützen.


----------



## goli40 (7. Januar 2005)

Wie ich von Belkin erfuhr, kann ich den AP nur per Kabel mit dem Router verbinden. Das nützt mir jedoch nichts. Ist das bei allen Herstellern so? Kannst Du mir ggf. einen anderen Hersteller empfehlen

Danke nochmals für Deine Mühe!

Viele Grüße,
Klaus-Dieter


----------



## Sinac (7. Januar 2005)

wie willst du ihn denn dann verbinden?


----------



## Male (7. Januar 2005)

Ich denkmal per WLAN oder irr ich 

und was war nochmal ein AP  *maldummfrag*


----------



## goli40 (7. Januar 2005)

Ich möchte den Router mit dem DSL-Modem und einem PC verbinden. Einen weiteren PC im Keller und 2 PC's im Obergeschoss möchte ich drahtlos anschließen. Insofern wäre es gut, wenn ich den AP drahtlos an den Router anschließen könnte und dadurch die Verbindung ins OG hergestellt wird.


----------

